# 2x 1888WU's at once!



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive just been getting into Folding@home, and ive found out that ive got some PRETTY BAD LUCK. 

So far ive hit 2 huge WU's for my 260's there both silly 1888 piont WU's that i have to deal with. Now somepeople have huge slowdowns with these but i seem to be doing fine. My first 260 is getting 6,800 PPD and should be done with this WU in 6 hours haahahaa
and my second 260 is getting 6,500-6,400 PPD and should be done in 6 hours also. 

Just me luck to get two huge 1888WU's. Is this stanfords F@H way of hazing the noobs that dont even got 6,000 pionts yet. 

Should be done getting some piont though. I hhad 4-5 353 packets, and then i get hit with terrable huge packets. I saw 1 guy get hit with a 2100 PPD WU 

So are you guys getting slow PPD with the 1888 WU's or what,
Happy folding everybody


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, the 1888 units go through idle cycles in order to conserve on power usage and heat output. The best units to get are the 353s and the 787s.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah, the 1888 units go through idle cycles in order to conserve on power usage and heat output. The best units to get are the 353s and the 787s.



ya thats what im hearing. (LOL)

I herd the best units were the 353's and 787's. The worst units are the 1888's and the 511's but the 1888's are faster then even the 511's.

^^^ Thats what im hearing because i have a coil that whines on my second GTX 260, and its just whining off and on and off and on. LOL.


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah... I really wish "they" would step up thier manufacturing quality. My 9600GSO whines when I fold on it too.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah... I really wish "they" would step up thier manufacturing quality. My 9600GSO whines when I fold on it too.



My EVGA 260 is the whiner, but it whines, because its a year and 2 months old, and ive overclocked and crashed the card 100 times probably. Ive overvolted the card, and i ran it on a shit power supply for 6 months, and the card still pumps on!!!!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 7, 2010)

511's are an ATI WU, and they really suck.  Lucky to get through 3 of those per day.  My GTS 250s eat through 353's in about an hour and 5 minutes.  1888's are slow, but 548's are the killer.  When they came out, I had to downclock my shaders 50 MHz and set my fans to auto. One of my cards will survive 548's only when the fan runs 100%.

The FahCore_11 update got me about 200 extra PPD on 1888's.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 7, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> 511's are an ATI WU, and they really suck.  Lucky to get through 3 of those per day.  My GTS 250s eat through 353's in about an hour and 5 minutes.  1888's are slow, but 548's are the killer.  When they came out, I had to downclock my shaders 50 MHz and set my fans to auto. One of my cards will survive 548's only when the fan runs 100%.
> 
> The FahCore_11 update got me about 200 extra PPD on 1888's.



Lol. ATi workpackets, man all the cores on the ATI cards they should be winning this game, but bad drivers and support win over acctualy archetecture at the moment


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> 511's are an ATI WU, and they really suck.  Lucky to get through 3 of those per day.  My GTS 250s eat through 353's in about an hour and 5 minutes.  1888's are slow, but 548's are the killer.  When they came out, I had to downclock my shaders 50 MHz and set my fans to auto. One of my cards will survive 548's only when the fan runs 100%.
> 
> The FahCore_11 update got me about 200 extra PPD on 1888's.



You seems to eat all these days in a fast pace. 27000 yesterday. New GPU?

The 1.31 version uses more video RAM I noticed.

My 260 GTX can eat a 353 in 54-55 minutes. My 9800GTX+ needs 1 hour and 15 minuts. Maybe I should flash a 250 Bios on it.

To OP - yes thats how "we" welcome new folders. Just wait until you hit the 548 WU's.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You seems to eat all these days in a fast pace. 27000 yesterday. New GPU?



I've unleashed my double secret weapon.     I bought one of Buck's folding rigs.  I now have 7 cards total. .  I'm not done.  They'll be more soon.  Like I've said before, I've noodled around these threads long enough, it's time I started to produce.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

The 1888's aren't so bad really. They give the cards a break from the wear and tear of the regular folding rigors. Which is nice. 

I don't know if you guys can get this card in the states or Europe, but I've got a GTX260 Matrix from ASUS, and even with a 340 mhZ OC on the shaders, even on the 5-- series I don't hit 60 degrees. And thats at 65% on the primary, and 55% on the secondary fan.

If you can find that card get it, and it will chew through these and all others.

ST


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

Agreed ST, the 1888s aren't too bad.  On my 8800GT, they take ~10hr30mns, giving ~4200 PPD.  I can do a 353pt WU in 1hr28mns (5700 PPD), which are for obvious reasons my favorite type of WU.  However, the 1888s run far cooler, which is easier on the card (65c vs 80c), and it can run quieter as well (lower fan speed).  548s are the worst, they take over 3hr10mns (also ~4200 PPD), but run even hotter than the 353s


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Agreed ST, the 1888s aren't too bad.  On my 8800GT, they take ~10hr30mns, giving ~4200 PPD.  I can do a 353pt WU in 1hr28mns (5700 PPD), which are for obvious reasons my favorite type of WU.  However, the 1888s run far cooler, which is easier on the card (65c vs 80c), and it can run quieter as well (lower fan speed).  548s are the worst, they take over 3hr10mns (also ~4200 PPD), but run even hotter than the 353s



Well i did one more 353 and then i got another 1888, i just hate how long it takes to do this suckers. But its all good. Im 50% done with my main gaming 260, i game with it while my old 8400ppd 260 does the job 24/7, then turn a cleint on when im desktopsurfing on the gaming one to crank some PPD out. 

I just dont like how long it takes 1888's to processes. Jesus at least i havnt hit a 2,100 PPD WU yet. Ive seen one searching threw google. It was on some 4,000 PPD card haahahaha


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 8, 2010)

I got 4 1888's in a row. My second GTX 260 is pumping 65% into the second 1888 and my first 260 just got the 1888 and is on 5%. Dam these big Units, there annoying. RAWR!!!!!!!


----------

